# Programmas / Software >  XP home edition OEM instalācija

## abidox

Problēma ir ļoti vinkārša, bet risinājums sarežģīts.
Ir dators, kurš savulaik tika iegādāts ar Uzinstalētu Windows XP home edition SP1 uz datora sāna uzlīmēts CDkey (OEM).
Problēma tāda, ka Originālais Windows disks, kas nāca komplektā ir bojāts, kā rezultātā nev iespejas pārinstalēt. (tomēr gribās legālu).
Zinu, ka daudzi teiks: kam tev Xp liec 7 vai kautko no Linux gala - nē 7 = VISTA + un Linux man nesimpatizē.
Varētu jau pirātisko XP pro SP2 dabūt, bet ja jau ir iespēja uztaisīt legālu - kapēc tad ne =)

Konkrēti interesē kur varētu dabūt ISO failu ar attiecīgu instalācīju (home edition SP1) lai varētu veiksmīgi ievadīt to cd key.

M$ saitā jau pētīju, bet 1) XP vairs nav supports 2) viņi nemaz nepiedāvā lejupielādēt attiecīās instalācijas.

P.S. žēl, ka vairs nevar aizrakstīt viņiem jautājumu (agrāk varēja un atbilde arī nāca)

----------


## Isegrim

Legālu _haļavu_ gribas? Sarunā ar pazīstamu _sisadminu_, lai iedod tev kādu CD ar korporatīvo licenci. _Bullshit_ par suporta trūkumu - viss notiek, arī SP3 ar reizi dabūsi.

----------


## ansius

ir tāds izgudrojums kā telefons... pazvani viņiem, pēc būtības viņiem tev jādod iespēja pa zemu samaksu dabūt dublikātu.

otrs variants - sameklē attiecīgo OEM disku un pamēģini, man piem. tā bija ar manu HP portabli - orģinālais disks jau sen nozaudēts, bet uzlīme ir - netā sameklēju HP OEM siska ISO, un  re - key derēja.

----------


## SnacK

Ieej šeit:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/lv-lv/subs...lt(en-us).aspx

Atrodi sevi interesējošu operētājsistēmu - Windows XP Home SP3 OEM. Varēsi apskatīt diska pilno nosaukumu un SHA1, pēc tā tad vari mēģināt pa torrentiem pameklēt. Kad būsi novilcis, ar kādu softu salīdzi SHA1 un ja sakrīt, vari būt droš, ka esi ieguvis oriģināla diska nemodificētu un nekrakotu versiju.

----------


## abidox

Paldies tēmu var slēgt. atradu iekš DC ar pirmo piegājienu - viss strādā

----------

